# Can Yorkshires Puddings been made healthier?



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

Greetings,

As a part of a cheat meal I occasionally have Yorkshires puddings (cup cake size). I normally make these with a cup of milk, cup of plain flour and 2 whole eggs. Although this is my cheat meal I am still curious on what is the nutritional value of these or how do i work it out? Or is there a way to make them healthier?

Thank you in advance.

Rocks


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Rocky this is based on Ant Bessies, there no exactly terrible but fat is high in relation to carbs/protein.

Nutrition Facts

Serving Size 1 Pudding (36.0 g)

Amount Per Serving

Calories 91Calories from Fat 23

% Daily Value*

Total Fat 2.5g4%

Total Carbohydrates 13.0g4%

Dietary Fiber 0.4g1%

Source: Calories in Aunt Bessie's - Yorkshire Pudding, 3", Baked | Nutrition Facts and Information

You could try them with skimmed milk and two egg whites? See what the results are lol. will just about remove all the fat

Edit: Also I'd say add half spoon of baking powder, as i think the yolk make them raise? could be wrong


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Look at the containers of what your using for ingredients. You will have nutritional values on all food packs.

Milk has 3.4g protein per 100ml an egg is around 7-8g could vary depending on size though. So its just a case of doing the maths. Theyre tradditionally cooked in smoking hot dripping but you could do them in a touch of olive oil, which can count as healthy fat in your macros.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Checking fat/carbs in previous post to one below the stuff on this site looks good 

Low fat yorkshire pudding Recipe


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice one, thanks!


----------

